# Rare frogs bred in New Zealand



## Rodney (Feb 18, 2008)

just kinda neat

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080303/ap_ ... rare_frogs


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Cool stuff thanks for posting.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I never knew that some primitive frogs do not go through the tadpole stage outside of egg. 

Thanks...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

there quite a few frogs that develop in the egg and just emmerge staright into froglets when they hatch, i know there are a few species in Australia and New Guinea, but i can't remember the names, but i do remember what they look like.


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

I usually avoid using the term "primitve" when discussing extant species and instead talk about the history of the derivation of traits/characteristics. Historically amphibians developed in the water after hatching as tadpoles. Tadpoles that develop directly in the egg are a derived characteristic that appeared some time in the past, but after tadpoles hatching from eggs appeared. My guess is that this direct development has evolved more than once but I am not that well versed in all of the frog taxonomy

I am always amazed at the variety (and evolutionary convergence) that exists in the amphibians of the world


----------

